# معالجة المياه من الزيوت



## احمد محمد هشام (12 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/239566152/89590e37/Oily_water_TREATMENT_.html


----------



## safa aldin (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عضوي (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا مهندس احمد


----------



## سدراتي (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohalrubaie (2 مايو 2011)

شكراً


----------

